# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  خيــــــــــــــر الورى ..

## Princess

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم  
لما قضى خير الورى والموت قد أخفاه ناحت عليه في السماء أنبياء الله صبراً صبرا غاب المولى غاب المولى صبراً صبرا 
..
مأجورين يا شيعة بفقد خير الورى .. محمد صلى الله عليه وآله... 


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن 
الكلمات من: خير الورى.. للرادود الحسيني : علي مهدي..
اصدار: النائبات..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بجد تصميم تجسدي عليه خيه
الله يعطيش العافية
ومأجورين

----------


## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
من ذوقش خيه
تسلمي والله
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## MOONY

ماشاء الله تصميم جداً رائع الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

الروعه تواجدش خيه
تسلمي من كل شر
نورتي وياهلا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حبايب

يا سلام 
التصميم في قمة الروعه والابداع والله 
كل الشكر ليك اختي اميرة المرح ..
في موازين اعمالك يارب



بس بغيت منك طلب اختي ...


ابي الطير...الموجود في التصميم ^_^
واكون ليك شاكر,,

----------


## Princess

تسلم خيوو ومن ذوقك والله
يعطيك الف عافيه ومأجور..
ولو حاضرين
تفضل نوعين من فرش الطيور
طبعا هي شفافه بس اني ضاعفت الطبقه كذا مره لين صار شكلها هيك..
واي شي تطلبوه ما يردكم الا لسانكم..

من هنا التحميل

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*تصميم يخطف الابصار* 



*له روعه كما عودتنا اناملك ان تصنع الرائع*

*مأجورة ومثابه*



** 



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## حبايب

كل الشكر ليك خيتو  اميرة المرح يعطيك ربي الف عافية ..

ماقصرتي..^_^

----------


## Princess

تسلمي سحووره
عيونش الحلوه اللي تشوف كل شي حلو
يعطيش الف عافيه من ذوقش غناتي
نورتي وياهلا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

العفوو خيي
ولو حااضرين
تسلم 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*ماجورين بمصاب الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*
*تصميم جداا رائع* 
*حركة البرق الامعهـ كانهـ شي حدث حين وفاة النبي (ص)*
*الاوهو تزلزل الارض وبكاء السماء شي مهيب فعلا.*
*الله يعطيج الف عافيه*
*في ميزان الاعمال يارب*
*الله يسلم هالاياااااادي*
*ماننعدم منج*
*تحيااتي*

----------

